# Upgrade Your Vocabulary



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you have any interesting words to share? Figure of speeches, verbs, concepts, nouns etc that are somewhat rare. English prefered, but english words derived from latin or other language is also ok. Avoid leetspeak stuff. I imagine many of these might be obvious to others while oblivious to others, but it's relative. If you overuse a sort of word even if it isn't sort of *that* rare, post it anyway. Self formed ones are okay too, but requires explination. I'm interested in hearing yours. I'll share some of mine: 

Oblivious Convey Exhilarating Retain Substitute Exuberance Repugnance Commendable Assiduous Salubrious Laudable Macabre Exhortation Ordain Bowels Protrude Affluent Prosperous Excursion Conduct Depraved Preponderate Sprain Recall Detrimental Contrite Dismantle Nurture Adroitly Dilatory Deliberate Conglomerate Exchequer Wholly Ameliorate Suave Occurrence Uttermost Renovate Amend Catenative Spatiotemporal Fumes Hoodlum Synchronized Peculiar Callous Dispose Profound Latent Anaesthetic Narrative Disposition Assembly Shrewd Inclination Velleity Nous Mercurial Accord Contrive Ministry Obsolete Entail Tact Bohemian Render Seethe Effulgent Pluripotent Eminent Chaldean Felicity Hypallage Circumspect Sphere of influence Quaint Reverence Decadence Predestine Neuter Gnostic Repercussion Exhilarating Exchequer Elaborate Meticulous Omit Pertinent Inflorescence Inquire Interlocutor Annulling Elenchus Emergent Aporia Hypallage Euphemism 

Edit: Noticed I misspelled the title. Somebody fix it if you want.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Antidisestablishmentarianism, Balderdash, Belligerent, Cantakerous, Codswallop, Cornbread, Dissonance, Fiddle Faddle, Hunky Dory, Juxtapose, Lacksidasical, Muffin, Nincompooop, Pedantic, Poppycock, Snuffleupagus, Toast

Yay!:laughing:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Deleterious

Harmful to living things
Deleterious chemical additives

Greek etymology


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Ubiquitous - existing or being everywhere, esp. at the same time; omnipresent
Lugubrious - mournful, dismal, or gloomy, esp. in an affected, exaggerated, or unrelieved manner
Calamitous - causing or involving calamity; disastrous 
Hubris - excessive pride or self-confidence; arrogance 
Clandestine - characterized by, done in, or executed with secrecy or concealment, esp. for purposes of subversion or deception; private or surreptitious
Monochrome - 1. a painting or drawing in different shades of a single color. 
2. the art or technique of producing such a painting or drawing. 
3. the state or condition of being painted, decorated, etc., in shades of a single color. 

I'm detecting a theme here.....anyway, these are all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Raynekatt (May 14, 2009)

Justifiable
Recourse
Annoying
Erroneous
Misconception
Alignment

This is a interesting conundrum you have posted as a topic! I've listed what comes to my mind most readily, however I know there are many others than just these few. After further thought, I may have to most again. :happy:


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

Eldritch = Strange/Weird. Haggish
Curmudgeon = Bitter, Miserly (Old) Man


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Last Post*



Sierra said:


> Justifiable
> Recourse
> Annoying
> Erroneous
> ...




I have got to get a grip of my problems caused immediately by an INTJ, so your words sound very typical. Response (without thinking):

Malign
Castrating
Killjoy
Concerned
Drastic 
Gen

There is no communication channels open. They have just insulted me repeatedly so I do not know how to avoid their trouble. It is their bloody attitude (different alignment*), I don't like! (*Their belief systems are contrary.)

Please don't take it personally. It is not directed at you. You are not my boss. 

New words come up:

Vitriol


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ooh, Vitriol made me think of Visceral. I like that word :laughing:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*As an INTP my relationships end in vitriol. The penny drops!*

I am better off being alone. Not that I don't want a relationship, but I cannot compete in the touchy-feely game.

Visceral is heavy ESTP.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Erudite - characterized by great knowledge; learned or scholarly
Sanctimonious - making a hypocritical show of religious devotion, piety, righteousness
Antiquity - the quality of being ancient; ancientness
Accoutrement - personal clothing, accessories, etc.
Sluice - an artificial channel for conducting water, often fitted with a gate (sluice gate) at the upper end for regulating the flow
Apoplectic - Extremely angry; furious
Viscous - of a glutinous nature or consistency; sticky; thick; adhesive


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Visceral is heavy ESTP.


Maybe that's why I like ESTPs :wink:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

esurient: hungry, greedy.
parsimonious: sparing, restrained.
ecumenically: worldwide or general in extent, influence, or application.
chutzpah: supreme self-confidence, nerve, gall.
brummagem: gaudy, cheaply showy.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Andante - moderately slow and even
Mezzo - middle; medium; half
Nocturne - a piece appropriate to the night or evening
Corpulent - large or bulky of body; portly; stout; fat
Copious - large in quantity or number; abundant; plentiful
Incognito - having one's identity concealed, as under an assumed name, esp. to avoid notice or formal attentions
Meticulous - taking or showing extreme care about minute details; precise; thorough


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I have no words to share, but I have a large vocabulary irl which has its share of lovers and haters. I suppose it came from voraciously reading while I was young.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

*Voilà* - "Lo! There it is", ta-da, presto
*vaudevillian* - A performer of vaudeville - A style of multi-act theatrical entertainment which flourished in North America from the 1880s through the 1920s.
*vicariously* - indirectly, as, by, or through a substitute; "she enjoyed the wedding vicariously" 
*vicissitude* - State of being changeable or in flux; the rise and decline of a phenomenon.
*visage* - the appearance conveyed by a person's face; "a pleasant countenance"; "a stern visage"
*veneer* - a thin ornamental coating or covering 
*vestige* - The mark of the foot left on the earth; a track or footstep; a trace; a sign; A faint mark or visible sign left by something which is lost, or has perished, or is no longer present
*vox populi* - public opinion: a belief or sentiment shared by most people; the voice of the people; "he asked for a poll of public opinion" 
*valorous* - valorousness - heroism: the qualities of a hero or heroine; exceptional or heroic courage when facing danger (especially in battle); 
*visitation* - any disaster or catastrophe; "a visitation of the plague"
*vexation* - that which causes difficulty in finding an answer or solution; much disputed; "the vexed issue of priorities"; "we live in vexed and troubled times"
*vivify* - animate: give new life or energy to; "A hot soup will revive me"; "This will renovate my spirits"; "This treatment repaired my health"
*vow* - a solemn pledge
*vanquish* - to defeat, to overcome
*venal* - corruptible: capable of being corrupted; "corruptible judges"; "dishonest politicians"; "a purchasable senator"; "a venal police officer" 
*virulent* - infectious; having the ability to cause disease
*vermin* - an irritating or obnoxious person 
any of various small animals or insects that are pests; e.g. cockroaches or rats
*vanguard* - the position of greatest importance or advancement; the leading position in any movement or field
*vice* - moral weakness; a specific form of evildoing "vice offends the moral standards of the community
*vouchsafe* - To condescendingly grant a right, benefit, outcome, etc.; to deign to acknowledge
*violently* - in a violent manner; "they attacked violently" 
*vicious* - barbarous: (of persons or their actions) able or disposed to inflict pain or suffering; "a barbarous crime"; "brutal beatings"; "cruel tortures.
*voracious* - Eating with greediness, ravenous
*violation* - an act that disregards an agreement or a right; "he claimed a violation of his rights under the Fifth Amendment"
*volition* - the capability of conscious choice and decision and intention; "the exercise of their volition we construe as revolt"- George Meredith
*verdict* - In law, a verdict is the formal finding of fact made by a jury on matters or questions submitted to the jury by a judge.
*vengeance* - the act of taking revenge (harming someone in retaliation for something harmful that they have done)
*vendetta* - a feud in which members of the opposing parties murder each other 
*votive* - dedicated in fulfillment of a vow; "votive prayers" 
*vain* - conceited: characteristic of false pride; having an exaggerated sense of self-importance; "a conceited fool"; 
*value* - the quality (positive or negative) that renders something desirable or valuable;
*veracity* - Truthfulness; Something that is true; Accuracy or precision; act of being exact and accurate; correctness and carefulness in one's plan of action
*vindicate* - to justify, avenge, or clear of blame
*vigilant* - carefully observant or attentive; on the lookout for possible danger; "a policy of open-eyed awareness" 
*virtuous* - full of virtue, having excellent moral character
*Verily* - truly; doubtlessly; purely
*vichyssoise* - a rich, creamy potato and leek soup garnished with chives and served cold.
*verbiage* - overabundance of words
*veer* - to swerve: turn sharply; change direction abruptly
*verbose* - Abounding in words, containing more words than necessary. Long winded, or windy.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Trope, how do you find these intriguing videos?*


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

He is deliciously deviant silly. He is paid to sell up cheap youtube videos for half the going rate.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> *Trope, how do you find these intriguing videos?*


Ignoring the very real chance of clogs, people embed them throughout the intertubes. I just have a knack for remembering all sorts of these oddities once I come up with a use for them.


-edit-​


Kamangir said:


> He is deliciously deviant silly.


That too. 



> He is paid to sell up cheap youtube videos for half the going rate.


You can't prove it. I've made certain there's no paper trail.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I raise this thread from hell's depths and I summon 100 words... 


Adjacent 
Adjunct 
Decorum 
Commodity 
Harbinger 
Saturnine 
Coercion 
Plethora 
Aphorism 
Laconic 

Verdant 
Acquisitive 
Corpus 
Ensue 
Contumacious 
Multifarious 
Amnesty 
Antipathy 
Phantasmagoria 
Facilitate 

Catharsis 
Ineffable 
Excursion 
Repercussion 
Contingency 
Despondent 
Obviate 
Integral 
Pandemonium 
Tirade 

Illicit 
Opaque 
Coordinate 
Adamant 
Asylum 
Catalyst 
Equilibria 
Ominous 
Sojourn 
Effloresce 

Context 
Conflate 
Anecdote 
Hibernate 
Dichotomy 
Autonomy 
Interloper 
Stratagem 
Fractional 
Allusion 

Peripheral 
Extrapolate 
Intrinsic 
Artifact 
Imbue 
Insurgent 
Fulminate 
Affinity 
Seminal 
Affluence 

Gainsay 
Embody 
Coalition 
Fade 
Flout 
Insular 
Abrade 
Abet 
Construe 
Convey 

Munificence 
Abhorrent 
Iconoclast 
Ignominious 
Nadir 
Banal 
Exodus 
Antithesis 
Barrage 
Malapropism 

Avid 
Endeavor 
Garrulous 
Luminous 
Prosaic 
Protean 
Litany 
Liason 
Lavish 
Catenative 

Peruse 
Perturbation 
Solace 
Extraneous 
Paragon 
Oblique 
Penchant 
Imbroglio 
Quasi 
Pandemic


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

well i've picked up a few from watching house, It's never Lupus!!

Synesthesia, lets you hear with your eyes, oh yea

adenoma are Benign tumors,

Akinetopsia is The brain's inability to percept motion

amyloidosis is when misshapen proteins appear in the body and replicate themselves

vasospasm A spasm of the blood vessels

cardiomyopathy The deterioration of the wall of the heart

cretinism is a condition of stunted physical and mental growth which can be the result of an iodine deficiency

and that's all for now..


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Floccinaucinihilipilification

the act or habit of estimating or describing something as worthless, or making something to be worthless by deprecation


----------

